# Homemade 3d targets



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are a bunch of 3D animals with kills I have created for my club. I have made them out of Ethafoam. I have created templates and cut out individual parts on my bandsaw then use a heat gun to attach them together. You can use a electric knife to carve the main material away then use a large Olfa knife to carve the finished shape. Paint as you see fit and put in 1/2" or 3/4" conduit in the bottom for the posts to slide in. Some of the animals have been shot for years in our tournaments that will explain the existing holes in them. Hope you gets some ideas from this. There will be more in another post.
Thanks
Nobby


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Wow! More like works of art than targets. Don't get me wrong,I'd shoot them.:thumbs_up


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

Where do you get your foam? Those are awsome I would definitly say you have some time vested in them.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

ssdaubert said:


> Where do you get your foam? Those are awsome I would definitly say you have some time vested in them.


Those are great I would also like to know where to get this foam and how huch does it cost.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you should do a step by step thread

those are fantastic....like the other post said "work of art":thumbs_up


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Targets*

Thanks Guys
Step by step thread may be in order for the next animal. Contact a wholesale foam place near you and ask for ETHA FOAM. I use the 2.2 lb black and white for the majority of it and more dense 4.4 lb for the centers in behind.
Thanks
Nobby


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn thats an ugly looking 3-D target you did, but the moose sure looks good.LOL


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Target*

I guess I will have to tell the old guy to step aside in the next picture. His name is Waldo.


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumbs_upWow!!!!


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing art work, I mean targets!! :thumbs_up


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

What did it cost you.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah, what's an approximate cost to make one of these?


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

I also live in a small town and wouldnt know were to buy this product any more info would help.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Foam*

The foam comes from a wholesale place near my home in Western Canada, however, it is produced in the States. You can contact your nearest Industrial Plastic Shop or Google ZOTEFOAM and there are some companies that you may be able to buy from near you. It costs me approx. $130 a sheet on average for a 4’x 9’x 2”sheet. I buy 2.2 lb. black and white for the main body parts and 4.4 lb. white for the kill zone centers. The foam all comes two inch thick so you have to create templates for the different body parts and melt them together with a very hot heat gun. It does not take much to adhere them together and once they are stuck, they don’t come apart. Glue does not work well. I have tried many types. Heat is the only way to go. You can sculpt with smaller pieces as well. 
Paint has always been an issue. I have tried spray to roll on acrylic and enamel and I think it is the nature of the beast not to stick well. If you leave the foam open the paint will sink into the pores more to give you a longer lasting look. It is inevitable that they have to be painted again. If you happen to find a paint that sticks well, please let me know.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Nobby


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Nicest looking ****** I have ever seen.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

that is awesome....looks like you have some time on ur hands....


----------



## IllinoisXtreme (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome targets. Seems like that he did have alot of extra time to do this.

I definately would shoot them.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*shoot*

You can shoot them this weekend at our anual St. Pat's shoot in Nanaimo B.C on Vancouver Island. Google this paradise if you have a chance.


----------



## djkost (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice looking targets Nobby.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Those are some great looking targets but I don't see where this would be very cost efficient with the price of Ethafoam. Our club just bought some for our backstop in our indoor range, also 2.2# and it is pretty expensive.


----------



## jeanpaul3006 (Feb 11, 2008)

*target*

hy nobby, how many sheets did it take to make the moose?


----------



## arhunter37 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Nice*

the whitetail looks like a really nice decoy:wink: j.k the thing probably weighs to much!!!


----------



## Northwoodshntr (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice! You could start a business with them targets!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

Hi There
The moose took 1 ½ pieces of soft 2.2lb. white foam and 1 ½ pieces of soft 2.2lb black foam and 1 piece @2’x9’x 2” of hard 4.4lb white foam. A total of about 4 sheets of foam. This moose though is almost full size. The legs are missing, as they are not needed of course, because you can hide them with branches. There is approx. 8 layers @2” of foam. They are a little over 2”, mind you, so the total thickness in this case is probably close to 17”. You don’t have to go this thick but I did as I want this thing to last years for our club. There is 4 layers of hard foam strategically placed in the kill zone area. Have a look at the kill zone of the moose I posted. It has been shot hundreds of times. There is absolutely no chance of a pass through. I do not make these animals with all hard foam because 1. It is too expensive and 2. I like the black on the outside of all the animals. 
Canadian cost for the moose is approx. $500-$550, a lot cheaper then the commercial animals. A deer is way less to produce unless you buy the cheaper brand of 3D animal, which will definitely not last as long. The repair on these animals is VERY cheap and easy. That right there is a bonus when making these types of animals. 

As far as the deer the, The total weight is approx 20lbs. These animals are super light and very durable. Hope this helps.
Nobby


----------



## deercrazy56 (Feb 17, 2009)

really nice job! I have tinkered with making targets as well but none as nice as that! I made one out of cardboard and spray on insulation foam and sculpted the foam to shape but it looks absolutely stupid so i wont post pictures and i made the kill out of compressed cardboard... what a pain in the u know what!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

love em look very good


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

*Wow!!*

Very nice work!! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of just replacing the "Kill zone" of my current 3-D with this stuff. Very nice work.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

Thanks for all of the comments guys. They really do work well and last for a long time. Yes, expensive in one respect but cheap in the longrun. Very easy to change a center with scraps and make brand new again.
Nobby


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Targets*

Yes! They sure are some nice looking targets. I would like to shoot one. To bad your in Canada. I'm in Cadillac, Michigan about 130 miles south of the bridge. Have you considered making any for other shooters? If so would you please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to try shooting these. I live in North Dakota so it would be a long drive just to shoot one of these. Would also be interested in buying one if you ever dicided to build these for other shooters


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

We hold awesome shoots in our neck of the woods. Google Vancouver Island and you will see where these targets live and what kind of place we shoot them in. GODS country I tell you. If you are an outdoor enthusiast, this place is for you.
Thanks for looking. Unfortunately it would cost way to much to send but I do build them for other clubs on the Island.
Take Care 
Nobby


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Great stuff. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are Badarssed targets!!!Don't know if I would want to shoot them or look at em'......More like a work of art in my OP!!!!!!Superb....


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*targets*

Thanks Mate. They are fun to shoot. have a look at other post I have on AT regarding these targets and you may want to build one yourself.
Thanks
Nobby


----------



## Db65 (Mar 22, 2009)

Great stuff. The targets look really good.


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

nice job, how much do you have in them$$$$


----------



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

Good work - has anyone tryed the high density spray foam that insulators use to make targets?? It should be much cheaper and maybe even easier to use?? 

Use hay bails here in Texas, shrink rap and old mud flaps to stop pass throughs.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW, thats awesome. great work!!! :thumbs_up. It would be great if you post more pics in this section.


----------



## Timtiminy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm thinking of making some 3d targets using a fiberglass negative mold and A-B foam since you can get different density foams and make one after the other. Ill do a step by step write up if I ever get around to it.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

Ha I wouldnt feel right shooting something so nice


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Nobby said:


> The foam comes from a wholesale place near my home in Western Canada, however, it is produced in the States. You can contact your nearest Industrial Plastic Shop or Google ZOTEFOAM and there are some companies that you may be able to buy from near you. It costs me approx. $130 a sheet on average for a 4’x 9’x 2”sheet. I buy 2.2 lb. black and white for the main body parts and 4.4 lb. white for the kill zone centers. The foam all comes two inch thick so you have to create templates for the different body parts and melt them together with a very hot heat gun. It does not take much to adhere them together and once they are stuck, they don’t come apart. Glue does not work well. I have tried many types. Heat is the only way to go. You can sculpt with smaller pieces as well.
> Paint has always been an issue. I have tried spray to roll on acrylic and enamel and I think it is the nature of the beast not to stick well. If you leave the foam open the paint will sink into the pores more to give you a longer lasting look. It is inevitable that they have to be painted again. If you happen to find a paint that sticks well, please let me know.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck.
> ...


----------------------------

Outstanding .A work of art.

Research, E Mulsabond [ Spelling close. :wink:

There are to types. One for oil paint. and one for latex.
If i remember right on the mixture.  Its one gallon of paint per 1 quart of E Mulsabond .

Can be bought at Sherman Williams. I painted a ribbed alumni metal building. That was green baked on paint. And very slick. I got the sheets off of a construction job, i was in charge of.

Now when this little building was taken apart and put back together where i moved. It looked as good as the day i painted it. You just couldn't scratch that E Mulsabond mixster off.  If it works for you. Do let me know. [ Later


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice targets. Would be nice to have a few targets setup in my shooting range at home.


----------



## tw95 (Jan 17, 2010)

nice:teeth::shade::smile:


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Them look great if your looking for a new club you can join mine. Great Job


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Nobby said:


> The foam comes from a wholesale place near my home in Western Canada, however, it is produced in the States. You can contact your nearest Industrial Plastic Shop or Google ZOTEFOAM and there are some companies that you may be able to buy from near you. It costs me approx. $130 a sheet on average for a 4’x 9’x 2”sheet. I buy 2.2 lb. black and white for the main body parts and 4.4 lb. white for the kill zone centers. The foam all comes two inch thick so you have to create templates for the different body parts and melt them together with a very hot heat gun. It does not take much to adhere them together and once they are stuck, they don’t come apart. Glue does not work well. I have tried many types. Heat is the only way to go. You can sculpt with smaller pieces as well.
> Paint has always been an issue. I have tried spray to roll on acrylic and enamel and I think it is the nature of the beast not to stick well. If you leave the foam open the paint will sink into the pores more to give you a longer lasting look. It is inevitable that they have to be painted again. If you happen to find a paint that sticks well, please let me know.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck.
> ...


So, you spent 130 per target?


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> WOW, thats awesome. great work!!! :thumbs_up. It would be great if you post more pics in this section.


Those are awesome I love the bucks face..good job.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice targets! great job!
I will have to check and see if we can get this foam at work!
I work in a plastic injection company, we work with a large number of polymer makers.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

hambini said:


> So, you spent 130 per target?


Thats what I was thinking. Might as well go out and buy targets for that kinda money.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

F.C.Hunter said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Might as well go out and buy targets for that kinda money.


To buy a moose from Rinehart is about $2000.00. Quite a difference. Deer run us about $500.00. I like $130.:wink:


----------



## spikehunter (Feb 15, 2010)

you sure got a lot of hammers.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Man those targets are awesome great work


----------



## chubdog (Feb 13, 2009)

awesme job,no way I could do something like that. U are missing your calling, u should be selling those. Great job!!!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Nice job. Just curious, how does this foam hold up to being shot with BHs?

David


----------



## Sickside (May 14, 2010)

Just wondering if expanding foam works ok as a fix,sorry if it's been asked:angel:


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Still looking for sources of the foam sheets.

Dean


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bump for Trophy Hill So he can find it 
:thumbs_up


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

Alienmulie09 said:


> Bump for Trophy Hill So he can find it
> :thumbs_up


thanks alot Alienmulie. in case some of you are wondering, i was looking for some ideas to replace the insert on my glendale buck target. i'm getting passthrus on it (layered foam) and the darn replacements are 75 bucks a pop. so i purchased a 4x8 sheet of 2" rigid pink insulation and made an insert. i put 5 pieces back to back and gorilla taped them together. i shot 3 arrows and went to pull them out. i could not pull them out. my good friend Alienmulie told me about this thread. that ethafoam looks like some good stuff so i think i'll get a sheet of it and try it again. 

ps those are some great looking 3d targets. good job


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

RunsUpRiver said:


> Still looking for sources of the foam sheets.
> 
> Dean


I found some on this site http://www.ashleydistributors.com :wink:


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*home made 3d targets*

Our club used to use some foan and I think it was the higher density and the arrows were a bear to pull out. How do arrows pull out of these targets? They look great by the way.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

those are fantastic targets! That would be cool if you made like a t-Rex or some sort of raptor haha:thumbs_up


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

bump for awesome targets!


----------



## Stratispho (Aug 12, 2010)

Bump.

Anyone figured out exactly how many sheets it took for the moose? 2 of the 2.2 lb and 1 of the 4.4 lb? 
Will a regular heat gun work or did you use something more industrial?


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Any new suppliers?

Dean


----------



## philc814 (Feb 12, 2006)

your very talented. nice job.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Getting pumped up for target making!


----------



## sarclimbing (Mar 19, 2011)

awesome job, I second the making one look like a dinosaur


----------



## andy An (Mar 20, 2011)

Wish i could make one like this. Must took u a long time.


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just stumbled upon this! Amazing work on that whitetail!


----------



## jdmorin (Nov 6, 2014)

Totaly agree with Corson2010! Awesome art work !


----------



## Lefty87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Some of the nicest 3D targets I've seen. Great job


----------



## buknrut (Nov 26, 2016)

holy cow....looks great


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello

I tip my :set1_CHAPLIN3: Just outstanding craftsmanship. [ Later


----------



## c_becker11 (Nov 13, 2016)

Old thread, but wow! Great Work!


----------



## Btp1003 (Nov 12, 2016)

Do they hold up well? How is arrow removal?


----------



## Maui-diver (Oct 7, 2015)

Those are sweet!! Wouldn't want to shoot them.


----------



## Btp1003 (Nov 12, 2016)

Especially after all of the time spent making them


----------



## Mattp8893 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks amazing! I'd almost feel bad shooting them! Almost...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipwicker (Mar 28, 2012)

Not bad! Very impressed.


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks awesome can you shoot them?


----------



## ravenslayer (Mar 21, 2009)

I second this motion!


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow great work


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Great job Nobby. Homemade targets are a blast to make. Here are a few that I made for the archery club I am a member of. Mine are made from blocks of styrofoam, then covered with burlap, and then painted.


----------



## Fox5412 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thats really cool.


----------



## LMHS35 (Mar 29, 2012)

Those are awesome but looks like it was very time consuming.


----------



## PandaICT (Oct 30, 2015)

wow those look great


----------



## DKB77 (May 30, 2019)

Awesome work!


----------



## Chandler.cook35 (Feb 7, 2018)

Night be a nice winter time project to get ready for spring turkey season.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Nobby said:


> Glue does not work well. I have tried many types. Heat is the only way to go.
> Nobby


I make backrounds for target's and glue them with PU Flex.
That holds but heat is a lot cheaper way. But if U need a fix parts, try that.


----------



## NashvilleNate (Nov 6, 2019)

These are all gorgeous! That last moose's legs make it look a bit like an elephant, but It's still awesome!

I'm a member of a really large makerspace in Nashville, and this has inspired my next big project. XD


----------



## aarontapper (Nov 7, 2019)

I clicked on this thread thinking it would be some sort of cube hybrid but wow!


----------



## MirkB (Feb 6, 2010)

Very cool. I'm going to give this a try


----------



## donhoffman (May 17, 2013)

Lot of time invested but looks great.


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

These are amazing!


----------



## garythegun (Oct 9, 2019)

These are super cool. Nice work


----------



## huntinfool63 (Feb 17, 2017)

Those look nice!


----------



## blackhawk68215 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great work! Wish I had the creative ability to put something like this together.


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

Wow amazing work...


----------



## rojo grande (Dec 29, 2019)

Great work, those look better than the commercial targets


----------



## Reloader403 (Jun 2, 2019)

these are awesome.


----------



## Holmboy11 (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow, awesome job!


----------



## Catfiahmafia (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice


----------



## bzrkr77 (Dec 20, 2019)

Very nice looking targets, but based on the price of targets around here (Atlanta) it seems like it would be at least as expensive as just buying a new target. (For the whitetail at least)


----------



## DCBRIS (Nov 28, 2013)

Excellent work


----------



## FeOxide (Jan 2, 2020)

Too nice to shoot.


----------



## pmanning (Jan 3, 2020)

Very impressive!


----------



## GarBear (Jan 4, 2020)

Great idea and info. I'd never thought of building my own 3Ds but you've inspired me


----------



## ETX BOWHUNTER (Jan 4, 2020)

nice!


----------



## jbyrne81 (Nov 5, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow! You have some great skills with that foam. Looks way better than the 3d targets you can get at the big box stores. Great job!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Wow looks great imo


----------



## Gentry0621 (Jan 23, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## cruysen (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice targets. Very good Job!


----------



## ToddDeerhunter (Dec 27, 2019)

Cool


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow!! THese are amazing


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## BCH1313 (Jan 30, 2020)

Very nice work


----------



## Bmf_68 (Jan 7, 2020)

how long did it take you on average to make 1?


----------



## duckdog28 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great work. Impressive


----------



## SCCx (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow those are too nice to shoot at!


----------



## chipdip (Nov 6, 2019)

You are a true artist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sageland (Oct 17, 2018)

Way cool! I’ve got to try this!


----------



## Ethan Nunnery (Dec 23, 2018)

them look amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eden (Aug 28, 2016)

great job!


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

How much are you spending on the foam to Make a standard size deer?


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Dang that deer target is real nice


----------



## Mr. O (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are awesome! Have you thought about posing a video of te process?


----------



## Aspencer1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

I will try this soon. Great post


----------



## Aspencer1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Great post and info! Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Just saw that you guys found this old thread again. Here is a good step by step of how I make these and yes, they stop arrows very well. We have been using it at our #D shoots for years now. 
Cheers
Nobby
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2146973


----------



## Staystrong (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd like to make something like that either, may you share guides how to make them by yourself?


----------



## countryboy3006 (Sep 9, 2016)

Those are really good looking.


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

Nobby said:


> Hi There
> The moose took 1 ½ pieces of soft 2.2lb. white foam and 1 ½ pieces of soft 2.2lb black foam and 1 piece @2’x9’x 2” of hard 4.4lb white foam. A total of about 4 sheets of foam. This moose though is almost full size. The legs are missing, as they are not needed of course, because you can hide them with branches. There is approx. 8 layers @2” of foam. They are a little over 2”, mind you, so the total thickness in this case is probably close to 17”. You don’t have to go this thick but I did as I want this thing to last years for our club. There is 4 layers of hard foam strategically placed in the kill zone area. Have a look at the kill zone of the moose I posted. It has been shot hundreds of times. There is absolutely no chance of a pass through. I do not make these animals with all hard foam because 1. It is too expensive and 2. I like the black on the outside of all the animals.
> Canadian cost for the moose is approx. $500-$550, a lot cheaper then the commercial animals. A deer is way less to produce unless you buy the cheaper brand of 3D animal, which will definitely not last as long. The repair on these animals is VERY cheap and easy. That right there is a bonus when making these types of animals.
> 
> ...


Impressive work, Nobby. Following thread for a future step by step guide. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

That is some sweet handy work


----------



## Gdspeedster (Feb 6, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## dbone63 (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow. Wish I had some foam now that I’m on lock down I have plenty of time on my hands


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Cool targets!


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

John Lindeman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

thats awesome


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Is this posted on a Facebook page somewhere too? I’m trying to get a friend to look at these but I don’t think he’s on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evon25PV (Jul 21, 2020)

How much are you charging!?! I want one!


----------

